# Help needed - NSN



## Towards_the_gap (20 Mar 2012)

This will be an odd request but the official channels I have  used have turned up nothing. 

I am looking to order a set of Griffon skids, and in order to do so I require the NSN for them. They will be used in order to build a mock-up of a Griffon cabin so that we can train soldiers on emplaning, rappelling, helo casting and fast roping drills, more specifically the emplaning drills. I've found some things on CGCM however they are all cancelled and sent for disposal stores, understandably so as they were for UH-1 helos.

I realised I may not have even the slightest chance of getting them however if you don't ask, never shall you receive right?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## chrisf (20 Mar 2012)

Couldn't hurt to ask, worst case somone says no... but air-craft parts are absurdly expensive... would some some steel pipe be an option?


----------



## dapaterson (20 Mar 2012)

Or you could take the traditional Engineer approach:


Order a Griffon, complete, cut off the skids and discard the rest


----------



## Occam (20 Mar 2012)

PM incoming.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (20 Mar 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Or you could take the traditional Engineer approach:
> 
> 
> Order a Griffon, complete, cut off the skids and discard the rest



...the thought did cross my mind. Unfortunately CH-146 Complete is not listed on CGCM. Although I would have been delighted to see the flurry of e-mails that would have caused.

Occam - Cheers.

Yes, last resort is steel pipe fabricated into the required shape by our mat techs, but I figure I should be able to find something. Surely they don't just chuck them in the scrap metal bin once they are no longer air-worthy.

Thanks to all.


----------



## Pusser (20 Mar 2012)

First off, there is no way whatsoever that you will be able to order and receive a set of Griffon skids through the CFSS.  If you are not an entitled unit for that piece of kit, you won't get it - period - even if you do have the right NSN.

Your best bet would be to contact a air squadron that actually uses this item.  Talk to the maintenance guys to see if they have one that has been condemned and is slated for disposal.  Then, talk to their supply section to see if it's possible to have it transferred to your unit as a method of disposal (vice sold for scrap).  Keep in mind that some items in the CFSS can only be destroyed for disposal and so this option may or may not produce the results you're looking for.

Another option would be to again talk to an air squadron's engineering section to see if they can give you the specifications (and even a drawing), so that your material techs and manufacture a reasonable facsimile.


----------



## Occam (20 Mar 2012)

I pointed him to the LCMMs at DAEPM(TH) 6.  Everything Pusser said is within the domain of the LCMM/TAs.


----------



## Scoobs (20 Mar 2012)

To add to the conversation as a former SAMEO of a Tac Hel unit, most Griffon parts are not dealt with or ordered through the CFSS.  We contract Bell to manage our parts on our behalf at a warehouse in Calgary.  The system is called COOP (pronounced co-op).  I agree with the recommendation to go through the LCMMs in TH as the unit does not have the authority to transfer a/c parts to a non-Griffon unit.

You might suggest to the LCMMs that you would like to get a non-airworthy landing gear (not referred to as skids), such as those used by units when swapping the gear.  Skids are only one component of the entire gear.  However, most units only have x1 of these, so I believe that you're fighting an uphill battle here.  Prior to contacting the LCMM, I would do your homework by phoning the supply sections of the different units to see if they have more than one set.  However, expect that the units would not be willing to let these go.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (11 Jul 2012)

Just an update, and a big thanks for all the help.

Our receiver dropped his clipboard when a truck showed up full of big long boxes from Bell Helicopter.........And I now have possession of a full set of landing gear assemblies which will be made into a mock-up once we get the materials. 

The LCMM was a great help and squared it all away for me, so thanks to her and a big thanks to you guys and gals for the advice.


----------



## chrisf (11 Jul 2012)

That's incredible... congratulations!

Now everyone's going to want one...


----------



## my72jeep (11 Jul 2012)

Towards_the_gap said:
			
		

> Just an update, and a big thanks for all the help.
> 
> Our receiver dropped his clipboard when a truck showed up full of big long boxes from Bell Helicopter.........And I now have possession of a full set of landing gear assemblies which will be made into a mock-up once we get the materials.
> 
> The LCMM was a great help and squared it all away for me, so thanks to her and a big thanks to you guys and gals for the advice.


Let me get this straight you went through the system all proper channels you dotted you I's crossed your T's and you still got what you wanted? Unheard of,I can't believe it.
Say it's not so.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (11 Jul 2012)

I should add...they are non-airworthy, and would have been destined for the scrap heap otherwise. Bell didn't just send me a set of brand new 'skids' cause I said please!!


----------

